# Should I dispute this fare? (120 miles trip for $94)



## Erinkim9999 (May 3, 2017)

Hello Uberpeople,

I recently started driving with Uber. I made a long distance, 120 miles, Uber X trip and my total payout was $94. I'm pretty new to the whole system but I think my payout should be higher than that. I feel lost.. I drive in San Francisco Bay area. Should I dispute it?

Thanks!


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Sounds about right. That's what Uber pays for those long trips, about 70 cents a mile for my 2 hour trip and it was more than 120 miles so I made less than you per mile.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Dispute it. 
You got about 4vdollar more than you should


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

That's a two hour trip at $47 an hour! You're rich!


----------



## Erinkim9999 (May 3, 2017)

So I guess, for long distance trips, it's less than a dollar per mile compared to driving in the city because of per min fare? 

I'm just trying to figure out how total payout is calculated and know the system more in and out! Thanks for all the quick responses above.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Highway drives are faster so you'll make less than a dollar per mile, in the city it will be around dollar a mile due to speed


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Erinkim9999 said:


> So I guess, for long distance trips, it's less than a dollar per mile compared to driving in the city because of per min fare?
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out how total payout is calculated and know the system more in and out! Thanks for all the quick responses above.


Calculate your rate x miles driven + cost per minute per minute driven and multiply by .75

and yes highway miles pay less because you get paid less per minute when you are going 70mph than when you are stopped in city traffic, so long rides are mostly 75% of mileage plus $5 or 6 an hour per hour

Tell me your per mile and per minute rate and how many miles and how much time and I can calculate it for you.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Probably correct, be mindful my pax stopped twice before the ride ended(1) in and out burger, (2) stopped at a relatives before going to the hotel. Both stops were about 30 minutes a piece. While one visited the family, I chopped it up with the gentlemen. So I exactly I didn't make money on the trip by allowing stoppages and dead miles coming back. Sometimes I just chalk it up as a lost day when I let things like that happened.

Another example of a long trip to compare


----------



## kk21912003 (May 5, 2017)

Erinkim9999 said:


> Hello Uberpeople,
> 
> I recently started driving with Uber. I made a long distance, 120 miles, Uber X trip and my total payout was $94. I'm pretty new to the whole system but I think my payout should be higher than that. I feel lost.. I drive in San Francisco Bay area. Should I dispute it?
> 
> Thanks!


No dispute needed in my view. I am driving in bay area too and this trip fare sounds calculated right. It is how much Uber will pay you for a long trip like this. Lyft is sometimes even worse in long trips.
Try to get some rides back, it is more important. Have to drive all the way back alone cause the most terrible lost in long trips.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah getting back, that's where it can get dismal with a long trip.
The best I've ever seen is $49 an hour. Which I could just cut in half, cuz I didn't get a ride back.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

The nice thing about a long trip is that it is easier on your car. Highway miles mean better miles per gallon, less stopping and starting, fewer people getting in and out of the car (slamming doors), etc. As mentioned above is the possibility of dead miles on the way back.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Yea, unfortunately by Uber standards (lol) you are having a good day.
Dispute the bad days instead.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Erinkim9999 said:


> Hello Uberpeople,
> 
> I recently started driving with Uber. I made a long distance, 120 miles, Uber X trip and my total payout was $94. I'm pretty new to the whole system but I think my payout should be higher than that. I feel lost.. I drive in San Francisco Bay area. Should I dispute it?
> 
> Thanks!


There is an sf sub forum on here you should check out. I also drive sf as well.
You are right that is low, but the sad thing is that sf has one of the highest rates in the US.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

popcollar2014 said:


> Probably correct, be mindful my pax stopped twice before the ride ended(1) in and out burger, (2) stopped at a relatives before going to the hotel. Both stops were about 30 minutes a piece. While one visited the family, I chopped it up with the gentlemen. So I exactly I didn't make money on the trip by allowing stoppages and dead miles coming back. Sometimes I just chalk it up as a lost day when I let things like that happened.
> 
> Another example of a long trip to compare


He's in Bay Area, they usually have higher pay...with a few exceptions

Maybe he picked up from an area zoned as a separate market (Oakland or something)


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Adieu said:


> He's in Bay Area, they usually have higher pay...with a few exceptions
> 
> Maybe he picked up from an area zoned as a separate market (Oakland or something)


I just did the math. 120 miles at 85 cents and 15 cents at 150 minutes. It comes to about 94 dollars after commission. Sad to say but that is most markets. One difference between the bay area market and other markets that have similar rates is that you won't generally go more than 5 minutes without a request wherever you go.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Erinkim9999 said:


> Hello Uberpeople,
> 
> I recently started driving with Uber. I made a long distance, 120 miles, Uber X trip and my total payout was $94. I'm pretty new to the whole system but I think my payout should be higher than that. I feel lost.. I drive in San Francisco Bay area. Should I dispute it?
> 
> Thanks!


What is the rate per mile in your city? You should do the math, miles plus time, plus the service fee, booking fee, and see what the math says. I think in SF,  the rate is closer to $2 per mile, and you should get 75% of that.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

popcollar2014 said:


> Probably correct, be mindful my pax stopped twice before the ride ended(1) in and out burger, (2) stopped at a relatives before going to the hotel. Both stops were about 30 minutes a piece. While one visited the family, I chopped it up with the gentlemen. So I exactly I didn't make money on the trip by allowing stoppages and dead miles coming back. Sometimes I just chalk it up as a lost day when I let things like that happened.
> 
> Another example of a long trip to compare


Oh Lord. You let a pax go inside for 30 mins and you waited?

Second, hit the down arrow next to your fare total and it will show you the miles x rate per mile and that fare amount, then the time with rate per minute and that amount, then uber's cut, etc...if the miles or time are off, dispute it.

Either way, don't ever let someone go inside and you sit and wait at $.14 cents a minute. End ride and LEAVE.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

PTUber said:


> The nice thing about a long trip is that it is easier on your car. Highway miles mean better miles per gallon, less stopping and starting, fewer people getting in and out of the car (slamming doors), etc. As mentioned above is the possibility of dead miles on the way back.


I agree, I'll take that 94 bucks everyday, then I'll do a few more short ones just to round it out.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Erinkim9999 said:


> Hello Uberpeople,
> 
> I recently started driving with Uber. I made a long distance, 120 miles, Uber X trip and my total payout was $94. I'm pretty new to the whole system but I think my payout should be higher than that. I feel lost.. I drive in San Francisco Bay area. Should I dispute it?
> 
> Thanks!


I've done a 120 mile job before.
I did a surge job from wildwood NJ to Lewes Deleware at night(ferry was not operating in 2014 and got paid $600.
Now you can see why I quit Uber a couple of years ago. Back then, you had rules like $12 minimum fare and got paid so much on surge that you felt guilty about taking so much money from pax. 
Uber only took a little over a 20% cut back then.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> I've done a 120 mile job before.
> I did a surge job from wildwood NJ to Lewes Deleware at night(ferry was not operating in 2014 and got paid $600.
> Now you can see why I quit Uber a couple of years ago. Back then, you had rules like $12 minimum fare and got paid so much on surge that you felt guilty about taking so much money from pax.
> Uber only took a little over a 20% cut back then.


I doubt you took all that money from Pax, most of it was likely promo rates which means the original Uber investors paid for it. But yes, those of you who were in the right place at the right time and had the proper equipment already when Uber first started out, you folks made out. Everyone else who joined much after lost out and today anyone driving for this company is barely eking out more than any other taxi / courier / delivery / etc service.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> I doubt you took all that money from Pax, most of it was likely promo rates which means the original Uber investors paid for it. But yes, those of you who were in the right place at the right time and had the proper equipment already when Uber first started out, you folks made out. Everyone else who joined much after lost out and today anyone driving for this company is barely eking out more than any other taxi / courier / delivery / etc service.


This right here!!

I did Lyft when it first came to Denver and rates were good. I would easily make $100 in less than 2 hours. I made a thread about going from Red Rocks to Boulder about 30+ miles and I only received $65 during 100% primetime. That's honestly not a lot. Back in the day that would be $80-$90 easy. Oh well times have changed.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Erinkim9999 said:


> Hello Uberpeople,
> 
> I recently started driving with Uber. I made a long distance, 120 miles, Uber X trip and my total payout was $94. I'm pretty new to the whole system but I think my payout should be higher than that. I feel lost.. I drive in San Francisco Bay area. Should I dispute it?
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds right I hate long trips with uber a dollar a mile sucks!!! If you not doing lyft at the same time you wasting your time doing rideshare!!!!


----------

